# Flying The Super Constellation (Connie)



## sunny91 (May 10, 2011)

it is in 2 parts eachy part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## Trebor (May 10, 2011)

lord, I'd literally give ANYTHING to have a ride in a Constellation


----------



## imredimred (May 11, 2011)

Many thanks Sunny!!!


----------

